# Tracking Institutional Trades



## HRL (7 December 2007)

Couldn't see a thread or info elsewhere for this but please move it over if I'm wrong...

Does anyone have a reliable source for tracking institutional trades?  

Among other things I follow director transactions with great interest, particularly buys above $500k, and it proves to be very useful.  However, I was at a seminar recently and a fund manager was talking about his trading principles and basic practices and one of the key things he does is watch what the big institutions are doing - when do they buy and when do they sell.  

Stating the obvious here but the big kahuna's have far more information, experience and expertise than us little retailers and when they place a $50-100m+ trade they generally have their timing right as they don't like having large sums sitting idle or heading in the wrong direction for long... likewise, when they get out of something they feel the fun has been had or they missed the boat and are moving to something else.

Now I know Australian Stock Report were working on a section for just this sort of information but I never signed up as I already got most of what they were offering from other sources for far less money... but I might have to bite the bullet.

TheInsiderTrader has a brilliant section for director transactions with excellent database and search facilities and I'd like to find something similar for institutional trades.

Anyone know of a good resource that'd like to share?


----------



## yonnie (7 December 2007)

always thought that the big funds make lousy returns and mostly cant beat the index funds despite their supposedly better infomation, experience and timing?

I for one wouldn`t follow them, thats for sure.


----------



## ta2693 (7 December 2007)

It depends 
GS's performance is very good
JM , UBS and MQ is Ok. 
DB,CB, Sucks


----------



## explod (7 December 2007)

ta2693 said:


> It depends
> GS's performance is very good
> JM , UBS and MQ is Ok.
> DB,CB, Sucks




The big funds have a volume problem.  They cannot get in or our quickly without moving the market artificially so to speak.

We at the bottom end should do much better with the emerging small companies.  I am a very conservative investor as it is done within my DIY Super.   In the last three years I have averaged 60%, but the size of my trades do not cause a ripple on the share price.   The best of the best big funds usually do not exceed 22%.

I certainly watch CEOs., etc., trades in own companies but in the lower areas such as OXR, OSH et al., they are where the money is IMHO 

Worth putting in the time to understand and do your own thing.


----------



## yonnie (8 December 2007)

congratulations with your 60% return.........

in a couple of years you must cause a tidal wave


----------



## HRL (10 December 2007)

Thanks for your input yonnie but your opinion isn't necessary.  Was just looking for an answer to the question above.  Insto trades are just one of a number indicators - not the only one.


----------



## yonnie (10 December 2007)

HRL,

you didn`t ask a question only.

was just stating my opinion on your opinion of institutions


----------



## Arturius (10 December 2007)

Big funds use different techniques to try and enter and exit the market slowly and quietly.

I think you'll find there isn't many large transactions, because most of these market players use 2 or 3 other institutions to help push through their trade. Some will take a month to acquire a position, playing shell games with the market, fading whatever move the stock is making.

Having said that, its still possible, it just takes a lot of statistical analysis.


----------



## explod (10 December 2007)

yonnie said:


> congratulations with your 60% return.........
> 
> in a couple of years you must cause a tidal wave




Wish it were so but it has to service my allocated pension.  The pool is not big enough for my appetite, so to speak.  Perhaps one day if I get lucky with a coupla 100%ers.  Trouble is, one has to expect some downers.

Trading activity of Owen Heggarty (CEO of OXR) alerted me to a small cap MLS, checked it out and think it could be a great one later on.   So I believe if you get to know who is who and the quality of that who, it can aid in the search for the good stuff.


----------



## adobee (11 December 2007)

MRU seems to be a good example of institutions doing well..

So it appears that know one has an answer to the original question posted ???

Does anyone have a reliable source for tracking institutional trades?


----------

